# New Belts For A G0602



## bosephus (Jul 6, 2015)

Guys I need new belts for my G0602 .
I know the proper size belts to get and if it was an emergency I could just go buy a replacement at the local auto parts store easy enough. 

But if there's a better option then a run of the mill v belt I am all ears.

I did consider something like the fenner power twist belt ... but price wise it's way out of my budget


----------



## TakeDeadAim (Jul 7, 2015)

If this is a single belt machine automotive belts are not all that bad, they are rough service, if you buy Gates and not the bargain brand.  If this is a multiple belt machine then you need a set of belts that are matched lengths.  These are best sourced from a bearing house or other drive line supplier.


----------



## bosephus (Jul 8, 2015)

The  g0602 does use a single belt . 

I made a trip to town today and picked up a gates power plus belt and a regular gates automotive belt .
I can't say I'm pleased or displeased with either , both have a very obvious thump when running,  but no worse then the Chinese belts that came with the lathe .

any other suggestions on a quieter thump free belt .

And to be fair ... I couldn't hear it at all until I went with a vfd and things got noticeably quieter ,  but now that I can hear it it drives me crazy


----------



## tmarks11 (Jul 13, 2015)

Sure that it isn't a flat spot or imbalance in the pulley that is making the thumping noise?


----------



## Fabrickator (Jul 13, 2015)

I use Gates True-Flex and they work just fine.  McMaster-Carr.


----------



## kwoodhands (Oct 27, 2015)

bosephus said:


> Guys I need new belts for my G0602 .
> I know the proper size belts to get and if it was an emergency I could just go buy a replacement at the local auto parts store easy enough.
> 
> But if there's a better option then a run of the mill v belt I am all ears.
> ...



The low speed belt broke on a Sunday.Had a power twist belt on hand, worked fine and never did bother to buy another belt.
mike


----------

